# Dewalt router jig for letters



## bballer3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys ~

New here and am excited to try some new things with the router. I got one of the newer dewalt routers with a plunge and fixed base.

I been wanting to do some different things with my router, specifically doing letters and engraving them into subwoofer enclosures. I am wondering if you guys know of any good letter jigs for the router? I been looking around and see that the "TurnLock Router SignCrafter System" is pretty popular but have heard it's not well made? any suggestions about this product or another letter jig that would be better?

Thank in advance everyone,

bballer


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

There were some issues with the first MilesCraft (Turnlock) lettering system but the new version seems to have addressed those issues.


----------



## bballer3 (Aug 31, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> There were some issues with the first MilesCraft (Turnlock) lettering system but the new version seems to have addressed those issues.


oh really? good to know then. Does anyone else have any opinions?

Thank you


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

bballer3 said:


> Hey guys ~
> 
> New here and am excited to try some new things with the router. I got one of the newer dewalt routers with a plunge and fixed base.
> 
> ...


I tried the milescraft 1212 sign making kit. The unit is very flimze . You have to make your own hold down's. The way they show doesn't work all that well. Also the aluminum rail's . What help's is to polish them bright. Now it will glide very well then. But it is still not all that good. I thought of just another way to make a few $$$'s but it take's to much time to make sign's. You can try it . It may work out for you .Now as far as the turn lock system goes it works very well. I have the 1207 . Here is a video of it. If you use some wax and wax both base plate and the templete it will glide very well. I have used this probly 100 time's so far. And another thing wax the little tab's that goes in to the square fram for the designe that you are doing . You have to move it after each routing. A easy way to get the red piece out is use a screw driver and pick it up from the bottom that is what i do . It will not come out very easy. Now i use a porter cable pc 690 with plunge base. He show's in the video shutting off the router after the rout. That will take too much time. Just set the router down on the right hand side and change the templete and than put where it is sopost to go and than plunge again. Real easy one you figure it out. Just a little learning curve on how many space's to move the templete. Here is the link to the video. If you have any more question's ask me . 

YouTube - 1207 Design & Inlay Kit From Milescraft


----------



## Oistein (Sep 22, 2010)

I have maked 35 signs with names in last month, and used Miles craft Pantograph to do the job. For to use the pantograph I had to choose what font I like in my pc and printeach letter in the name. The pantograph will reduce the letters in 40, 50 or 60 percent.

My customers was very satisfied with the sings.

Oistein


----------

